# Pit Girls - Dont you just love um!



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Went to watch the BTCC at the weekend and came across this lovely lot, i also have a few car photos as well :wink:

:roll: 

































































:roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

No wonder Plato got off to such a bad start, who would want to leave eh.

A far cry from the fat bird who works at my local Shell station.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

...and the staff in my local Halfords seem to have come from a completely different end of gene pool.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

The cutie guarding Jacksons White BMW gets my vote.

Although i'd not kick any of them out of bed for farting :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> The cutie guarding Jacksons White BMW gets my vote.
> 
> Although i'd not kick any of them out of bed for farting :lol:


From the rear


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

thebears said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > The cutie guarding Jacksons White BMW gets my vote.
> ...


Same view I have always had of women like that, although to be fair they are usually sprinting rather than walking. :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Most of them.....mmmm, but surely this one must have stolen the catsuit from somewhere...









And what exactly is going on with these two chaps   :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Most of them.....mmmm, but surely this one must have stolen the catsuit from somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can always turn her over!

Been busy Paul? :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Leg said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


That's what normally happens to Dale, only he took along a super long lens this time!

:lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

At least i wasn't licking my lips all day
:wink:


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

DID SOMEONE SAY CAMEL TOE!!!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Shame they all look about 15yrs old!

How is jail food these days? :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Dont know! do you?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Great post [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

BTCC's looking good.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Great post [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Please tell me you've got some more pics of this chick [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


I'll have a look!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

LOL look at how many views this thread has compared to posts. :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Leg said:


> LOL look at how many views this thread has compared to posts. :lol:


Wonder why :roll:

No one wants to admit to looking, maybe :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

thebears said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > LOL look at how many views this thread has compared to posts. :lol:
> ...


310 of them are me, err make that 311, damn.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Best thread I've read in ages (well looked at the pictures anyway).

PS can we make it a sticky so I can find it easily :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Godzilla said:


> PS can we make it a sticky so I can find it easily :wink:


Sounds like you've made it sticky enough mate!! :wink:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

good to see you are 'ho'ning your camera skills mr bear :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Godzilla said:


> PS can we make it a sticky :wink:


Like all your keyboards are now! :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Yay, thanks to Flickr we have more pics. I was going to credit the pics with their respective owners, but I got overtaken by the "kid in a sweet shop mentality" so...if you see this thread and they're your pics, I'll be happy to remove them (got any more [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] ?)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Those girlies need a couple of whips [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Great thread...


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

I need to go and have a lie down :wink:


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)




----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Please tell me you've got some more pics of this chick


What like this,










[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

This tread shows how old you guys are :lol:

Don't you guys wish you where young and sligthly appealing to the women :wink:

Mind you i don't have the problem yet..


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Any1 spot the piercing in this pic. I dont mean the one in her ear


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

[smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Best thread ever 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I just keep returning to see this view ...










[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

quality thread gj :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> I just keep returning to see this view ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank god its not just me then


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

JAAYDE said:


> This tread shows how old you guys are :lol:
> 
> Don't you guys wish you where young and sligthly appealing to the women :wink:
> 
> Mind you i don't have the problem yet..


well she is very decorative and obvious, and I am also sure, vey deeply apealling, so enjoy.

lol. Looks a bit cheap, with odd knees to me, but most probably just a nice girl looking to be impressed by a nice man with a nice bank balance. And best of luck her. Little Sweetie. :-*


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> I just keep returning to see this view ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you wondering the same as me Neil?....Why is she bothering holding the pole up with her hands when she has a perfectly good hands-free option?  :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

garyc said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > Looks a bit cheap, with odd knees to me, but most probably just a nice


 :? Odd knees you are looking in all the wrong places


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

...or just that she has a nail-biting habit :roll: :?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

my contribution


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > JAAYDE said:
> ...


So you dig 'obvious'.

Enjoy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

garyc said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


I would give it a go if she asked me nice :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Yeah she's prolly low maint. with no delusions of adequacy or demands of attention. She prolly loves footie too. :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > I just keep returning to see this view ...
> ...


LMFAO! :lol:

No mate. I'm thinking that she could make better use of another pole either in her hands or between those lush puppies!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > TT2BMW said:
> ...


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Nah, not for me, she bites her nails...


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Bet she can bite her toenails  :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bet she does allsorts with any nails and toes etc


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Hi Abi :-* up late ! do you bite your nails :?:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

mac's TT said:


> Hi Abi :-* up late ! do you bite your nails :?:


No way. I have my very own finger nails. Slighty short but squared off and french manicured just like my toe nails, ready for high heeled peep toed strappy shoes to go out in 8). I'm all for a bit of glamour but in a classy fashion


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Glamour  don't like long nails (especially when drawn down my back)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't like the false long tallons some girls have. They look hard. Much prefer what I have 8) .... bit less harsh on the back and don't come off whilst digging in :lol:  :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Au natural (.)(.) is better than enhanced ( . ) ( . ) every time :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

mac's TT said:


> Au natural (.)(.) is better than enhanced ( . ) ( . ) every time :wink:


 :lol: ... what you like? :lol: But ah well, as it's Friday and the start of the weekend yes mine are natural too :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

I guessed that, not seen the pic's yet, didn't bid high enough :wink:, you play with the hand your dealt :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Theres enough piccies on this thread to keep you lot occupied


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Yeah but how many are au natural :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: How many are over 20? :wink: Some of the girls on this thread look lovely and the odd one is stunning but a bit false in some areas sadly. Not sure I would want to see a male with false pecks and died hair :lol: . Well that is a bit of the equivilant I think


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Yeah but could you live with them :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I would probably be more like an Auntie to them :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Agony Aunt :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

mac's TT said:


> Agony Aunt :wink:


 Someone has to be to you lot on here


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Women have knees?

Well bugger me senseless, my checklist of 3 obviously doesnt cover the full package. :? Learn something new every day eh.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dotti said:


> I would probably be more like an Grandmother to them :lol:


Thats a bit harsh on yourself :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

ResB said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > TT2BMW said:
> ...


LMFAO! :lol:

Glad you can be so fussy mate!! :wink:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

> LMFAO! :lol:
> 
> Glad you can be so fussy mate!! :wink:


A luxury I don't have that's for sure.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

ResB said:


> > LMFAO! :lol:
> >
> > Glad you can be so fussy mate!! :wink:
> 
> ...


Not the only one


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> ...lush puppies!...


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Im a bit worrid about this one








Her left knee is lower than her right ,this could be a problem during the bedroom olypics! But i might give it a go to see if she comes up to gold standard!! :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

...she's very decorative.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Wondermikie said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > ...lush puppies!...
> ...


Where's the gallery? :?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > TT2BMW said:
> ...


You could always take a look at the download area :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Norm. You perv'. I'm shocked! 

Already did!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Thx LEG for sending me this link.
But no thx, i don't like trashy porn-models


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Rebel said:


> I don't like trashy porn-models


That is the biggest load of crap you have ever written :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jbell said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like trashy porn-models
> ...


I didnt send the prat the link either. :?

Mind you, I wouldnt send him a torniquay if he was bleeding to death to be fair.


----------

